# Junior Wodent Wheel



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

could someone please measure from the stand up to the top of the wodent wheel? pleeeeeeeeease


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

erm......







NO!!!!!



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


hehehehe sowwie... i dont have one.... i am just in a silly, slightly drunken, very very happy mood


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

lol is there anyone who does have one, and not drunk lol.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

ive got a senior, can measure that to give you an idea ?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

All the measurements are on here hun.
Wodent Wheel Description


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Just got my friend to measure and she says 8.5 inches


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

It says 9.1" on the wodent wheel site and the wheel itself is 8" without the stand.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> It says 9.1" on the wodent wheel site and the wheel itself is 8" without the stand.


oh ok lol :S my friend said that the stand takes up hardly any space at all! 

why do you need to know anyway?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

If your short of space you can attach the wheel with the stand outside the cage and fix it with tie wraps, its actually more sturdy and I have done that with all of mine, that link shows you how to do it.


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

thanks! I just bought some storage boxes and wanted to see if the wheel will fit, cos i don't have a wheel yet.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> All the measurements are on here hun.
> Wodent Wheel Description


Could you give me direct link on how to connect it to cage as mine is doing my nut in! Rep for you!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

CharleyRogan said:


> Could you give me direct link on how to connect it to cage as mine is doing my nut in! Rep for you!


Course hun its this one Wodent Wheel Tidbits It shows several different ways to do it but I just take them off the stand push the stand through the cage, then put the wheel bit back on then tie wrap the stand to the bars so its secure.


----------

